# Salt of the Earth



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A very good example.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=cdc37f49-a12b-4710-8d92-f41326abfc58&pagination_num=1


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Need more like him. Great article.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

I wonder how long he will teach at West Point before he misses farming so much that he quits and heads back home to work the land again?

Gary


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Good article Mike really like the part about it being more to the country than the 2 coasts. Reminds me of an article I seen one time that said if all of the country was destroyed but New York City, Los Angeles, Washington,San Francisco and the other big cities on each coast these cities would dry up in less than two weeks but if these cities were destroyed the rest of the country would suffer some but would pick up and go on. Guess that's why they call it the heartland. Anyway kudos to this special young man.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Vol's link above now has the latest news article. Not relevant to this thread anymore.

There is a group of students from the Harvard Kennedy School of Government that are going to be visiting farms and related ag industry in IL and IA. The trip will be the week of 3-15 to 21. A recent article in the Chicago Tribune

http://my.chicagotribune.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-83044520/

And another

http://brownfieldagnews.com/2015/03/13/not-traditional-spring-break/

I've been following this very closely since Vol posted this. The bio's on these students is very impressive. The likelihood of any of these students being involved in future ag/food policy is, I think, very high.

I would encourage you to follow this trip using #FarmTrek2015 on Instagram, Facebook and Twitter.

Any of you live near Rushville, IL? They will be at the Schuyler Livestock Auction on Wednesday. If you would like to have dinner with them at any of there host facilities, I'm sure all you have to do is ask.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

A Farm Journal video made of the FarmTrek tour.






An article will be coming out in the June issue of the Progressive Farmer.


----------

